
A Message from Avast CEO Ondrej Vlcek - swat535
https://blog.avast.com/a-message-from-ceo-ondrej-vlcek
======
bigiain
"I realize the recent news about Jumpshot has hurt the feelings of many of
you"

_Seriously?_ "hurt the feelings"?

Get fucked Vicek... And fire your whole comms team before you do.

"Respectfully yours,"

bigiain

------
uberman
_" During all those years, both Avast and Jumpshot acted fully within legal
bounds"_

Those are not the words of a leader who recognizes their mistakes. This whole
"apology" reads to me as:

"We are sorry we got caught and now we will sacrifice a bunch of low level
staff to appease you."

How about rather than that, the CEO and board members/ leadership who approved
of this business take real responsibility and step down without golden
parachutes.

------
sarcasmatwork
"For these reasons, I – together with our board of directors – have decided to
terminate the Jumpshot data collection and wind down Jumpshot’s operations,
with immediate effect."

This is great, but it took public ousting to get this into the light. Should
have NEVER happened in the first place. Priorities and values are fubar imho.

